# Vintage bicycle, Firestone, 3 speed hub



## Lillian (Apr 20, 2009)

I have had this bike for 40 years and it was used and old when I got it. 
It was red  originally but now the color is kind of a light lavender and silvery amidst the rust. 
I have ridden this bike for many years and now I want to restore it to it's original beauty. I have the original seat off of it but it is in rough condition. 
I have a big seat on it now for comfort. It takes a 26 inch tire by 1.3/8ths.
All works on it except the rear brake cable is toast. I wondered if the brake cables now available in the bike parts stores wil fit it. Any info or photos of the original condition would be appreciated. 
I will take pictures. It has been a good old bike for a long time. 
Kind regards, Lillian


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Apr 20, 2009)

Modern cables will work.  Sounds like a sweet ride.  Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Lillian (Apr 21, 2009)

How do I send photos? Just attach them to the Email? 
Lillian


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Apr 22, 2009)

Lillian said:


> How do I send photos? Just attach them to the Email?
> Lillian




 In this way you would have to email them to one person or to one member at a time, which is a pain. Here is what I do to post them directly in the thread:

I find www.tinypic.com works very well. (To me, the benefit of tinypic is that there is no site account recquired). Just save the pictures you need to your computer, open up tinypic, click browse, choose the right picture file, click upload, then copy the url labeled "Direct Link for layouts" which will be seen on the new window that opens (which will take a brief moment to load). Next, open up thecabe forums page, find this post, click the "post reply" option to your own thread and find the little image icon in the message options toolbar (located directly above the unposted message); the image button is a miniscule mountain landscape in a little yellow rectangle.  This is officially the "insert image" button. If you click it, your computer might block it and create a little warning which will ask you whether or not you want to allow the use of scripted windows; allow the use of scripted windows by clicking where necessary, (you may have to close an annoying information window which appears) and enter the url you previously copied from the tinypic site into the "http:" bar. Once it's entered in that form, and you've okayed it, the url should come up as...







(you can use these image tags and flank your Url if you'd rather than try to find the image button- either way works if you type the tags correctly. Also, in tinypic, there is a box with a link already using the image tags… any of these methods will post your photo, which one you use is just a matter of preference).

...in the unposted message (preview screen). If it shows up this way, your picture will appear in your post once you have submitted it. Hope that works for you!


----------



## Lillian (Apr 22, 2009)

I will try to do that so I can post a photo. 
I have joined a Yahoo group and they seem to think it was a "gas station" bike. 
Or since it was named Firestone, it was sold by Firestone tires. It has a Strumey Archer  3 speed hub. It is called the Featherweight (Firestone Equiped) It has brake handles on both  sides of the handlebars. The original  gear shifter was on the handle  and was turned on the handle. It stopped working long ago and I replaced it with a lever shifter. 
I would love to see a photo of this bike  when it was new. 
Just so I can  redo it right. 
Thanks Lillian


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Lillian,

As soon as you post a photo or two of the bike, site members here should be able to tell you all you need to know... Did the bike have a column shifter/car style shifter before? (I couldn't tell for sure from your description). Firestone bikes were made by several of the major manufactures (different ones though different years) by contract and re-badged and trimmed by styling. Firestone bicycles were made early on by Monark, later by Huffy and Murray. (And I seem to think there was one other maker I've forgot... By the sounds, your bike was probably made by Murray-Ohio or Huffy; a picture or two could easily verify or disprove that).


----------



## Lillian (Apr 23, 2009)

*Firestone Featherweight 3 speed bike*







I do hope this works as it has been an interesting experience to get this far with it. 
Lillian


----------



## Lillian (Apr 23, 2009)

Well it obviously didn't  uplink the photo. 
I'll try it again. Lillian


----------



## Lillian (Apr 23, 2009)

http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=Hn2GfTkIjH+H+DvRZtgR5A==

You can go there and see it with this address at Tiny Pic


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Apr 24, 2009)

Try these websites for some good advise;
http://www.oldroads.com/
http://sheldonbrown.com/oldbikes/index.html
http://parktools.com
That's a great bike in that it's not too hard to put back in order and will be fun to ride when it's done.
If it's hilly where you live, I'd recomend a larger cog on the rear wheel (18-20 teeth) or a smaller front chainring.  Ebay will have most of what you need.  The local bike shop (LBS) will likely be able to help you too.
It's not worth a lot of money so have fun with it.  paint it whatever color suites you and ride.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Apr 25, 2009)

That is a 1960's Huffy made bicycle, badged and resold by Firestone. It is not particularly uncommon or valuable but is a nice old bicycle, and by the looks, it doesn't need too much work to get running top again.


----------



## Lillian (Apr 25, 2009)

It ride great. It just looks awful. 
I don't need to change any of the gear ratios as it gives me all I need. 
Colors...Now there is a chalenge. Do it back inthe original red or go wild with  neon lime green. 
Now there is another dilema. 
Thanks for all  the help. 
regards, Lillian


----------



## pedal alley (Apr 25, 2009)

*Be Creative*



Lillian said:


> It ride great. It just looks awful.
> I don't need to change any of the gear ratios as it gives me all I need.
> Colors...Now there is a chalenge. Do it back inthe original red or go wild with  neon lime green.
> Now there is another dilema.
> ...




why not both colors ?
do it up wild


----------



## Lillian (Apr 27, 2009)

"Cause I am older than dirt and I dare not go too  wild or my Grandkids will try to have me committed". 
They already think Gramma is half a bubble off plumb. 
I like the Candy Apple Red. I think that is what I'll use. 
It was that color originally so I'll go with that. I'll use the chrome polish on the fenders even though they are stainless. 
I have the original seat so I might get the  leather redone. 
It is an easy bike to ride. 
Now I have to get a crash helmet to go out on it.
Thanks, 
Lillian


----------



## pedal alley (Apr 27, 2009)

red is my favorite color. maybe you could still use
the lime green for pinstipes, & lettering. one is ...
never too old for enjoying life. happy to hear that
you are planning to ride the bicycle.by-the-way..
i was wondering.. how old is dirt ? have fun Lillian, and enjoy yourself.make sure to share 
photos of your new paint job.


----------



## Lillian (Apr 28, 2009)

My son asked me how many horses pulled my wagon when I came to California.
He was 7 and theywere studying Early California history. I told him there were 350 under the hood of a Ford Fairlane.
My 3rd daughter asked me if I knew Noah...humm. Now I never got the man's name the had the big boat. 
But they were sure I had something to do with making that biiig boat. 
Yes that sounds  good Red with Lime green pin stripes. 
Might go that way. 
Thanks Lillian


----------



## pedal alley (Apr 28, 2009)

*when I went to California......*



Lillian said:


> My son asked me how many horses pulled my wagon when I came to California.
> He was 7 and theywere studying Early California history. I told him there were 350 under the hood of a Ford Fairlane.
> 
> 
> ...





it was in a CHEVROLET..
 wanted to make it back. 

make sure to post photo(s).
when you get your bicycle painted.
they make neon green cables.


----------

